# Childrens allowance in error..will welfare want it back?



## moe1013 (15 Sep 2012)

Have been managing to get the childrens allowance in error as I work for, and pay PRSI (NI) in the UK. Not knowing as I became the sole breadwinner in the house I should have switched to claiming UK child benefit due to the complex rules, I find myself in the position of this being now flagged up by the welfare here.

I'm happy to switch to the UK system to comply with the rules, my question is will I have to repay the 3 or so years I've received the benefit in error? In general do the welfare pursue these cases retrospectively?

Any knowledge or advice would be helpful.


----------



## gipimann (16 Sep 2012)

Yes, you can be pursued for the money.   If you speak to them first, they may make arrangements for refunding the money that suit you.


----------



## Bronte (17 Sep 2012)

If you are upfront they will probably allow you to repay it over time.


----------



## SarahMc (21 Sep 2012)

Yes, welfare have started to pursue these cases doggedly. I have heard cases recently where people got letters for overpayment 10 years ago. 

Better late than never I suppose. Best to own up and make a payment plan.


----------



## Purple (21 Sep 2012)

I know of a case where payments were made for over a decade which shouldn’t have been made. The only action Welfare took was to cease payments. No attempt was made to seek a re-payment. In that case the payments were fraudulent.


----------



## partnership (24 Sep 2012)

I know someone whose husband went to UK to work and buy a new house, she stayed here with the kids while house was selling to let them finish school.  But because her husband was paying prsi in UK she should have claimed there even though she was living here.  When she went to UK they would not let her get UK benefit until  the Irish overpayment was paid back.  So there is a good chance they will want you to pay it all back.


----------

